# Albino Stör/Sterlets/Waxdick im Naturteich



## janrico (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin durchs googlen auf diese Website gestoßen und habe mich aufgrund der hilfsbereitschaft und "kompetenten Beratung" in den Foren hier kurzum dazu entschlossen, mich auch zu registrieren und einige Ratschläge einzuholen.

Ich weiß, dass es schon einige male diskutiert wurde, ob es "artgerecht" ist __ Störe im Teich zu halten.

Durch einen Hauskauf bin ich glücklicher besitzer eines Teiches, welches am Wochenende komplett frei gebaggert und anschließend geflutet wird.

Tut mir jetzt schon Leid, wenn dieser Thread doppelt und Dreifach besprochen wurde.
Ich würde nur gerne im Bezug meines Teiches wissen, ob Ihr es realistisch findet, dort 2-3 Störe einsetzen zu können, oder ob ich es lieber lassen sollte.

Von der Grundfläche des Teiches mache ich mir "relativ" wenig Gedanken.
Wo ich jetzt etwas skeptisch werde ist die Tiefe des Teiches.
Im Durchschnitt würde ich den auf 1,10 bis 1,20 meter schätzen.
An der tiefsten Stelle vielleicht Annähernd (+-) 1,50 m. 
Aber um das ganze nicht schön zu rechnen, würde ich großflächig behaupten, dass der Teich 1,10 m tief ist.

Maße vom Teich:
L1 = 18 m
L2 = 13 m
B1 = 12,4 m
B2 = 7,70 m

Würde mich über einige, realistische Beiträge freuen 

LG


----------



## tosa (3. Okt. 2017)

Hi, willkommen,

folgendes ist bei Stören zu beachten:

-sehr sauerstoffliebend
-können nicht rückwärts schwimmen
-brauchen sehr gute Wasserqualität
-brauchen Strömung

D.h. es bedarf eines Filters (egal welcher Art), der das sehr proteinreiche Futter und die Ausscheidungen der __ Störe verarbeiten kann. Dazu muss dann aber auch eine gute Strömung aufgebaut werden und das Wasser mit Sauerstoff angereichert werden. Wasserpflanzen sind in vielen Fällen der Tod der Störe, diese schwimmen dort hinein, können sich nicht drehen oder rückwärts schwimmen und verrenken sich sehr schnell den Knochenapparat. Fadenalgen führen ebenso zu regelmäßigen Todesfällen.

Wenn man das alles berücksichtigt und entsprechend baut kann man sehr viel Freude daran haben. Waxdick werden übrigens bis zu 2,5m groß, mit dem dementsprechenden Gewicht. Das sollte man berücksichtigen. Ich habe erst vor 2 Jahren 2 Waxdick verloren, beide hatten 2,1m.


----------



## janrico (3. Okt. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

Es ist so, dass ein natürlicher Bach vom Wald quer über den Garten anschließend im Teich mündet. 
Der Teich wird also mit frischem Quellwasser befüllt (welches die gute Wasserqualität sicherstellen sollte). Am anderen Ende vom Teich ist der "Abfluss", der dann als Bach außerhalb meines Gartens weiter fließt.
Es ist also ständig fließendes (frisch)Wasser vorhanden.
Z.Zt. ist der Strom vom Bach so stark, dass ein 10 Liter Eimer in ca. 5 sec. voll sein sollte. Sauerstoff sollte also auch erstmal vorhanden sein.
Für die heißen Sommertage (wo der Bach dann nicht so stark fließt) würde ich dann Pumpen einsetzen (gibt es hier Empfehlungen? Auch bzgl künstliche Strömungen?)

Wasserpflanzen wollte ich soweit sowieso nicht einsetzen. 
Als Hauptfischbesatz wollte ich Forellen einsetzen.

Was mir hauptsächlich bedenken macht ist die Wassertiefe, wobei durch das fließende Wasser quer über den Teich auch keine
Einfrierungsgefahr besteht.

Durch die Größe des Waxdicks ist es für mich um so reizender diesen im Teich schwimmen zu sehen.
Wobei ich mir bei dieser Größe nicht sicher bin, ob mein Teich genug Platz bietet.


----------



## tosa (3. Okt. 2017)

sind denn die Wasserwerte des Teiches mal gemessen und getestet worden? das wäre mal sehr wichtig.

Betr.. des zusammensetzen mit Forellen sehe ich ein kleines Problem, die Forellen werden den Stören das Futter wegfressen, zudem werden die Forellen mit Sicherheit irgendwann geerntet. Da wären die __ Störe definitiv im Weg. Keschern, Zugnetze, Angeln sind da nicht die erste Wahl um die Forellen rauszubekommen und die Störe unverletzt drin zu lassen.

Bei der Tiefe sehe ich nicht unbedingt das Problem, sofern der Teich nicht zufriert.


----------



## janrico (3. Okt. 2017)

Die Wasserwerte sind noch nicht gemessen.
Sobald der Teich vollständig voll ist, werde das auf jeden Fall durchführen und berichten.

Die __ Störe würde ich über ein Rohr am Grund füttern. Würde das selbstverständlich beobachten und sicherstellen, dass die Störe auch wirklich Futter abbekommen.
Bzgl. abfischen der Forellen muss ich Zustimmen.
Ich stelle mir vor, dass ich den Forellen beim Angeln ein Wurm unter der Wasseroberfläche anbiete. Da die Störe tagsüber eher am Grund sind, stelle ich mir grad vor, dass diese dann eher nicht im Weg sind, sofern ich der Forelle keine Schnur gebe und nicht nach unten lasse.

Oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?

Kurzer hintergrund: Ich habe seit 4 Jahren einen Fischereischein und auch etwas an Erfahrung was das Angeln betrifft (hatte jedoch noch keine Forelle an der Schnur )
Bin also kein "draufgänger" der mit letzter Gewalt Fischen möchte.


----------



## tosa (3. Okt. 2017)

naja, ob das mit dem Rohr klappt. Es gibt Fälle wo Leute berichtet haben das das klappt, bei mir nie.

Die Wasserwerte sind immens wichtig. Die __ Störe sind da sehr empfindlich was Nitrit und Ammonium betrifft.

Die Störe sind doch tagsüber nicht am Grund, die schwimmen ganz normal tag wie nacht....


----------



## jolantha (4. Okt. 2017)

Hallo, ich muß auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben. Du darfst in Deinem Teich auch keine Flachzonen haben. 
Da schwimmt Dein Stör dann nämlich rein, und schiebt sich an Land . So ist meiner gestorben .


----------



## janrico (4. Okt. 2017)

@tosa: Die Idee mit dem Rohr habe ich auch durch recherchen erhalten. Sollte dies nicht klappen, müsste/würde ich mir etwas anderes überlegen.
Das die __ Störe tagsüber nur am Grund und Nachts an die Oberfläche kommen habe ich auf verschiedenen Seiten gelesen. Zeigt 1 mal mehr das man nicht alles glauben sollte was man im Internet liest.

@jolantha: Flache Ufer gibt es nicht. Ich hätte in diesem Bezug auch weniger Sorgen.

Ich versuche gleich mal ein paar Fotos vom Teich hoch zu laden, damit Ihr euch ein Bild davon machen könnt.


----------



## tosa (4. Okt. 2017)

dazu noch ein Hinweis, fast jegliche Behandlungen im Wasser für die restlichen Fische scheiden dann auch aus......


----------



## janrico (4. Okt. 2017)

Ich verstehe den Beitrag ehrlich gesagt nicht.
"Welche Behandlungen im Wasser für die restlichen Fische" sind gemeint?


----------



## janrico (4. Okt. 2017)

Habe gerade kein vollständiges Foto gefunden, aber so in etwa sieht es aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2017)

Hi Janrica,

für Sterlets sollte er gerade so reichen, für Acipenser gueldenstädti ist der Teich jedenfalls selbst nach dem "ausgraben" zu klein

sollten allerdings Forellen rein haben auch Sterlets nix mehr drin verloren. Forellen sind so flink beim fressen das Sterlets als "langsame Fresser" nicht genug abbekommen und verhungern werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Haggard (4. Okt. 2017)

Der Teich ist ja ordentlich verlandet, ich wünsche gutes Gelingen beim Ausbuddeln. Jedenfalls hat man mit so einem Teich, mit ständigem Frischwasserzulauf, einige Möglichkeiten. Darin kannst Du super Forellen groß ziehen.


----------



## janrico (4. Okt. 2017)

Der Baggerfahrer am Wochenende ist im Garten und Landschaftsbau tätig, sodass dies, in 1,5 Tagen fertig sein dürfte.

Das man wegen den Forellen keine Sterlets einsetzen sollte ist wirklich schade.

Gibt es kein "spezielles" Futter für sterlets welches Forellen nicht mögen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2017)

janrico schrieb:


> Gibt es kein "spezielles" Futter für sterlets welches Forellen nicht mögen?



Sämtliches Futter was Acipenser benötigen mögen auch Regenbogner sehr gerne da es ja auch carnivor veranlagte Fische sind
Hinzu kommt dann ja auch noch das Regenbogenforellen, die in Teichen gefüttert werden, schon nach kurzer Zeit nach allem was ins Wasser geworfen wird schnappen, selbst wenn es gar nicht für sie geeignet ist. Die fressen ja selbst Zigarettenkippen die in den Teich geschnippt werden und beißen einem auch in die Finger wenn man die Hand reinsteckt

MfG Frank


----------



## janrico (5. Okt. 2017)

Das die Forellen sehr flink beim Futter sind, habe ich schon im Teich von meinem Vater gesehen.
Wenn man die Forellen im Teich meines Vaters zu genüge füttert, lassen die das Futter auf den Boden sinken und gehen da nicht mehr dran.
Wären das nicht dann möglicherweise das Futter, was die __ Störe dann "abkriegen" würden?

Wenn es letztendlich nur auf Quälerei und langsames verhungern der Störe hinauslaufen würde, werde ich mich damit abfinden müssen diese lieber nicht einzusetzen.
Im moment bin ich aber eher auf der suche nach einer Lösung um das vielleicht doch kombinieren zu können.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Okt. 2017)

Vielleicht kann noch jemand etwas erfahrenes zum Thema Temperatur im Teich und Stöhr sagen.

Durch die permanente Frischwasserzufuhr des Bachlaufes wird sich die Temp. im Teich wohl der des Bachlaufes angleichen.

Das schöne ist, bei guter Planung benötigst Du keine Filteranlage.
Wegen der permanenten Frischwasserzufuhr ist es möglich dem Teich ein Überlaufsystem "Teichmönch" zu verpassen.

Das geht auch mit KG- Rohren.
Einfach am Boden ein oder mehrere KG- Rohre verlegen als Bodenablauf. Diese steigen dann auf und bilden praktisch den "Überlauf" des Teiches, der dann weiter in den Bachlauf geht.
Den maximalen Wasserstand reguliert dann ein Überlaufrohr auf Höhe OK Wasser. Das ist dann der "Skimmer"

Du musst nur einmal per Mörtelwanne (70l Inhalt) und Stoppuhr ermitteln, wieviel Wasser da angerauscht kommt und entsprechend die BA Abflußleitungen vom Querschnitt planen...

Dadurch werden sich am Boden nie dicke Schlammschichten absetzen können.

Du musst nur verhindern, dass sich die Fische in die Abläufe verirren können, aber ggf. Laub und Schlamm durchpassen.
Vielleicht BA vom Teichbau in Beton fixieren, Deckel mit 1cm Abstand aufsetzen.

Ich vermute, der Teich bekommt keine Folienabdichtung, sondern reiner Naturteich?
Pass auf, dass die Teichwände Richtung Haus nicht abrutschen können.
Da muss was stabiles die Wände sichern.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## tosa (5. Okt. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann noch jemand etwas erfahrenes zum Thema Temperatur im Teich und Stöhr sagen.



__ Störe mögen es lieber kühler als zu warm, das hängt aber auch mit ihrem überaus hohen o2-Bedarf zusammen!


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Das solch Bachwasser auf Grund seiner Bewegungsenergie später einfriert als bei den üblichen Temperaturen ist hoffentlich klar, oder?
Das bedeutet dann aber auch im Umkehrschluss das die Wassertempertur von unter 0ºC auch von den Tieren vertragen werden muss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2017)

Hi Gartenschere,

ja, alleine die Tiefenzone (1,5-2x Körperlänger adulten Tiere) muß ca. 8-10x so lang und 4-5x so breit sein wie ein ausgewachsenes Tier der Art sein

wäre bei den 3 Standartarten im Handel

__ Sterlet (Acipenser ruthenus) - Länge bis 1m: also Teiche die auf der Fläche von 8/10m x 4/5m durchgehend min 1,5/2m tief sind

sibirischer Stör (Acipenser baeri) - Länge um 1,6m : Teiche die auf der Fläche von 13/16m x 7/8m durchgehend min. 2,5/3m ief sind

Waxdick (Acipenser gueldenstaedti) - wird 2,5m und mehr: Teiche die auf 20/25m x 10/12,5m durchgehend 4/5m tief sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Haggard (26. Okt. 2017)

Leider interessiert das weder die Verkäufer, noch die meisten Käufer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2017)

Hi Haggart,

ist ja schon ein Witz das die Verkäufer meißt net mal Herkunftsnachweise rausgeben. Alle __ Störe fallen nämlich unter das Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen. Selbst wenn sie wie die Tiere im Handel aus Speisefischzuchten stammen muß die Herkunft jederzeit 100%ig nachweißbar sein. Ein Kassenbon zählt da net


----------

